# Head shaking/vibrating



## Rinty (Feb 17, 2016)

I have a 13 day old Rex Siamese baby whose head shakes side to side really rapidly. It looks really weird and I'm not sure why he's doing it but I want to make sure it's not anything serious like seizures. I know rats can have seizures but I've never witnessed one so any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

If you are worried you may take him to the vet to rule anything out.

But it is quite common for babies that young to shake. Sometimes it resembles like a shiver as if they were cold. Babies start bruxing but with their tiny size their whole head kindof goes crazy lol. Kindof like when you see a puppy wag their tail and their entire butt goes all over with it! it could also have to do with over stimulation.


----------



## Rinty (Feb 17, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> If you are worried you may take him to the vet to rule anything out.But it is quite common for babies that young to shake. Sometimes it resembles like a shiver as if they were cold. Babies start bruxing but with their tiny size their whole head kindof goes crazy lol. Kindof like when you see a puppy wag their tail and their entire butt goes all over with it! it could also have to do with over stimulation.


Thanks so much!


----------

